# Iwavers 02 thread



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

I got home from Hobbytown, put what little needed to be done on the Iwaver 02 Saleen to run it and then found it had an unsoldered wire and is so tweaked its virtually undriveable with the body OFF and when you put the body on, it IS undriveable. The rear pod gets bound up with the body on-so much so that it sits on only three wheels.

Anyone got one and besides driving back to the store and returning it, know what to do to fix it?

Ray


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ray if it were my car I would return it and check out another one while I was in the store.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My new X Mod was pretty sad steering servo does not turn right. I guess I can only run it on oval


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks guys. Theres a lot more wrong than that too. INlcuding two buttons on radio that dont work, parts installed upside down, led not lighting upon radio......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats like My new Mini LST the transmitter switch has to be wiggled to get it to turn on ?? I just wonder how many people buy these things have trouble and throw them in the corner for good.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Thats like My new Mini LST the transmitter switch has to be wiggled to get it to turn on ?? I just wonder how many people buy these things have trouble and throw them in the corner for good.


I thought the same thing. Some guys whove run RC vehicles for awhile woldnt even know how to get the tweak out of the car. So if it spun out at the slightest turn of the wheel one way like mine-if they didnt return it right away-theyd be up the creek.

I cannot even find a way to get the tweak out of this without making another chassis or something :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the old XMOD is the way to go. the Iwaver and the XMOD 02 are the same and they both SUCK.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The Iwaver Looks different to Me but I agree they do suck.

Micro not having a good day??


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I got two Iwavers back today. One had a bad diff while the other has the body mounts on crooked. That is why the car is tweeked. Time will tell on these cars. If nothing else they have nicely done bodies.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I guess I am lucky to have had the problems i have had with my 02....i run it on oval and was doing good till i put more motor in it and blew the fets on the board....that is due to a real hot motor unfortunately....well in the final race of the season...i am leading the points in the class and about 8 minutes into the main the diff goes south....so ran it to the end by keeping the rpms up and tried not to lug it off the corners.....so a new speedo and now a new diff....all together think i spent $40 to rebuild it and have less than $150 in it....so am spending more money on tires to see if it goes better....we ran these on a 100ft inside line oval on 4 AAA batteries...with lap times in the 7's on a gym floor with coke sprayed on it.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

where do you get these iwavers


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

i got mine off of ebay and the parts off of tower


----------



## moparsteve (Feb 12, 2006)

wow alot of hate in here, i bought a new 02 for $50 at my lhs, runs and drives very well! I use the controller with my mini-z's (3, 1 i waver, and my hpi sprint) i like it very much and that was worth the $50. 

For problems on the iwaver vist www.mini-zracer.com

I have had xmods also and the evos are way better, but still i have blown 8 or 10 boards. not the fets. Thats why i buy mini-z's more pricey but way better quality!!

Steve


----------

